# Organized trips



## Baltas (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I came across those organized trips for photographers: 
Hasselblad Xcursions

Those  trips are organized by Hasselblad, very respectable brand and most  likely it would be a wonderful experience to go with them. But I never  did anything like that and I wonder if anyone of you did any kind  of organized trips for photographers and whether you found it beneficial?

Those excursions are quite expensive and I cannot make up my mind.

If you could share your feedback that would be helpful.

Sigitas Baltramaitis


----------

